# Skipping when trying to stream t Windows 10 PC



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't know what's going on, but for the last few weeks, i can't stream Tivo onto my Windows 10 PC. Using Chrome, it just skips like crazy. It's not watchable at all. 

Trying to use the Edge browser I get this message "We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video is not supported at this time." I'm on my Home Gigabit network. WIRED connection for everything.

I just checked my iPad, I'm trying to play something and now it's telling me Streaming Not Supported. The selected device (iPad) does not support streaming. To stream this show connect to the host DVR instead.

What the hell is going on? I can stream content just fine to my Tivo Mini's. I've tried unplugging the Stream box. Rebooting everything and no luck. It's driving me nuts. It was working just fine in the past. Nothing has changed on my end.

------------------------
I went though setup again on my iPad and it's now working and playing PERFECT!!! The video looks great on my iPad. I still can't figure out what's going on with my Windows PC. I just tried Internet Explorer also and it works as well at Chrome is. it plays but it's nothing but jumping, skipping and unwatchable and looks like crap. What I can make out.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Working fine for me on Windows 10 with Firefox browser and latest Flash player version 23.0.0.185.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

Same problem here, I called tivo support and was told it is a known issue. They still don't have a ETA, so please call and let them know your affected too. It's the stream itself, it happens on 3 of my PC's and different browsers too.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

Called again today to check the status and SAME story... known issue, no ETA. I kind of got pissed on the phone and all I got told was Sorry.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you rebooted everything? Including Tivo, router/switches, etc?


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

I've tried everything I can think of and it still doesn't work. In Chrome it kind of starts playing but the resolution looks like crap and the video just stops and all i can hear is the audio, and it's jumping around. It's completely worthless. I normally watch a lot on my computer so it's a huge issue for me!!!

I have no luck trying any other browser. I've rebooted everything. I tried re-setup of the Tivo Stream and that went just fine. I plays perfect on my iPad 3. I'd rather watch on my much larger 24" 16x10 computer display. I've tried installing a updated video driver. Uninstalling a few app's. making sure Windows 10 Pro has all the updates. I'm out of idea's. I guess I'll have to call TIVO when I have time.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

You have to make sure you have updated Flash player (which generally is not built into browser). I posted version I'm using that's working for me in conjunction with Firefox.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

moyekj said:


> You have to make sure you have updated Flash player (which generally is not built into browser). I posted version I'm using that's working for me in conjunction with Firefox.


I hate FLASH, one of the reasons I use Chrome as it's been built in, it's much less of a security risk. But just for you I installed the newest version of Firefox and the newest version of FLASH and gave it a try. NOPE! Still screwed up. It played slightly better, but the video was crap and it was skipping. It was slightly better then Chrome, the same as Internet Explorer and it doesn't play at all with the Edge browser. That's 4 web browser is poor results on what is a fast custom built computer.

It wasn't long ago that I had ZERO problems. It played just fine. Windows 10 is up to date. Everything is the NEWEST version. Again, it plays just fine on my iPad!!! That's over Wifi, not a wired Gigabit connection. Great it's working for YOU, but it's not for me. It's not on my end. I'm going to have to call TIVO I guess when I can find time and see what's going on.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

moyekj said:


> You have to make sure you have updated Flash player (which generally is not built into browser). I posted version I'm using that's working for me in conjunction with Firefox.


This issue is not just around the browser or flash. Some streams have a software issue that started a month ago. This happens across ALL of my PC's and even mobile devices.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

JBDragon said:


> Great it's working for YOU, but it's not for me. It's not on my end. I'm going to have to call TIVO I guess when I can find time and see what's going on.


PLEASE call Tivo, there seems to be 0 priority around this issue. I've called pissed off many times and am getting nothing but they are working on it...


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Dulanic said:


> PLEASE call Tivo, there seems to be 0 priority around this issue. I've called pissed off many times and am getting nothing but they are working on it...


I just got off the phone with them and it seems they know about this Windows 10 issue for a month, which is about the right time frame I started having issues. I got the same thing about them working on it but no date or time frame when it will be fixed. I watch a lot of Tivo on my Windows 10 PC, so for me, this has been a huge annoying issue. I can only assume it's something with Windows 10 that Microsoft did in a system update a month ago that screwed the Tivo Streaming up and now Tivo has to fix the issue. I know it doesn't happen overnight, but it has been a month.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

So I've ordered a Slingbox which I'll hook up to my Tivo Mini and watch that way I guess. I have to do something and TIVO is taking their sweat time fixing this issue. So I basically have a worthless Tivo Stream!!! Now I have to spend another $100 to go with another solution as it's been a month now and no fixes. I just don't get it.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Well I got my SlingBox M2 today. It's connected to the Tivo Mini with the special cables it needs. So I'm now back to watching on my compute monitor screen. The Ad's Slingbox has on their player software suck, but it's gone when you're full screen for the most part. I do have the added benefit of clicking the on screen Tivo Remote green button to Skip the whole commercial block, where using Tivo's Streaming, it was only a 30 second skip. It just seems silly I have to go this route and my now useless Tivo Stream just sits there. Who knows when/if Tivo will ever fix it. The Slingbox M2 price was lowered recently I guess as it's now $99. Still need the special Tivo Mini cables and of course a Tivo Mini. So it's not exactly cheap. It's things I already had. I had a old Slingbox Pro no longer supported and the audio was out of wack and they were not going to fix it. This is before Tivo updated their service where I could stream to my PC, so I as trying to use my old Slingbox and it didn't work out. Not long after Tivo changed their service where the Tivo Stream could also be streamed onto the PC, so I didn't worry about the old Slingbox. Now that Tivo Streaming doesn't work, I had to buy a new Slingbox M2. I still had the cables and the Tivo Mini which is in my bedroom. It was simple enough to hook up the new one and get it running. 

Now the question is, do I go back to the Tivo Stream box in the future if/when Tivo gets it working again? Do I just keep using the Slingbox. I like Tivo because the Interface is much faster then the whole IR thing going through the Tivo Mini with the stream. Also there's no extra commercials using it. Slingbox, I'm dealing with their annoying commercials, which for a DVR user, you're trying to get away from. On the other hand, I have the green button commerial skip ability. Right now I have no choice in the matter. In the future?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Just use the embedded player in a browser to get no Ads with Slingbox:

```
slingplayer.slingbox.com/embedded/slingplayer.php
```


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Just use the embedded player in a browser to get no Ads with Slingbox:
> 
> ```
> slingplayer.slingbox.com/embedded/slingplayer.php
> ```


I tried and it says "This SlingBox is not compatible with Slingplayer" I have a new Slingbox M2 and it's not working. So forcing people to see ad's.

I'm also tried using Tivo Stream once again and it's even worse. It won't even show program listing or anything. It's pretty much DEAD and worthless now. I just about 4 days ago did a fresh clean Re-Install of Windows 10 onto my PC because of a few other issues I had and I figured the system would be more stable then with a Windows 10 upgrade over Windows 7. But ya, Tivo Stream is now for the most part DEAD. I just don't get it. Don't know how new of a thing that is.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Slingbox 350 here and use the embedded player all the time with no issue. Guess for newer models it no longer works.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Ya, I don't know if it's just the M2 or both the M1 & M2, I assume all the other ones like the 350, 500, etc do work, at least we know the 350 works according to you and the M2 doesn't according to me. As for the others? I do wish it did because I can't stand the commercials, they're annoying!!! When you first start up is the worse with a commerial DELAY you can't skip past!!! It ticks me off, but I had no choice because of TIVO and their Streaming Box not working. Why? it's not like Windows 10 is some minor OS. I sure didn't want to spend money on another streaming box for Tivo that's infested with Commercials. There's really no one else in this market these days to go with that make something similar to Slingbox.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Just use the embedded player in a browser to get no Ads with Slingbox:
> 
> ```
> slingplayer.slingbox.com/embedded/slingplayer.php
> ```


Interesting. This works for me as well.

Sling recently broke their Slingbox for Desktop client to not support older Slingboxes. The desktop client works fine with my M1, but not with 350.

The embedded player does work with my 350, which is the only output device connected to my TivoHD.
Too bad the embedded player does not support keyboard shortcut input to activate the remote buttons.

There is kind of parallel stories with Tivo & Sling, but that is for another thread


----------



## GRIFFIN1 (Dec 26, 2016)

I bought a Roamio during the Thanksgiving sale. It took me several hours to realize that I had to also buy a Tivo Stream if I wanted to watch recorded shows on a tablet or laptop. I should have just returned this thing on day one, but I had hopes that they would get it working correctly. Things have improved since the first day, but it's still got too many problems to be worth it. The only thing that sort of works is streaming recorded shows to my android phone. Trying to watch recorded shows on my windows 7 computer works about 85% of the time, so that basically means that I don't use it. Trying to download a show to my phone has never worked. If the file is estimated to be 304MB, it will download 404MB and then say it failed. I've tried downloading about 10 times since I got the stream and it has never worked.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

GRIFFIN1 said:


> I bought a Roamio during the Thanksgiving sale. It took me several hours to realize that I had to also buy a Tivo Stream if I wanted to watch recorded shows on a tablet or laptop. I should have just returned this thing on day one, but I had hopes that they would get it working correctly. Things have improved since the first day, but it's still got too many problems to be worth it. The only thing that sort of works is streaming recorded shows to my android phone. Trying to watch recorded shows on my windows 7 computer works about 85% of the time, so that basically means that I don't use it. Trying to download a show to my phone has never worked. If the file is estimated to be 304MB, it will download 404MB and then say it failed. I've tried downloading about 10 times since I got the stream and it has never worked.


I have zero problem streaming shows onto my iOS devices or even downloading shows to watch, though that can be a little slow to download. On my Windows 10 PC, it's completely worthless. When it was working, it works great. To get around was fast and easy. I'm not sure what happened. I can only assume that there was a Windows 10 update a few months back that broke it from streaming correctly and Tivo is trying to fix it. They do know about the issue. I called them and they told me they knew about the problem. Just not when it was going to be fixed.

The higher end Tivo Roamio's have the streaming feature built in as do the Bolts. Though I think you can stream to more devices at once with the Tivo Stream?!?! I assume you got a Roamio OTA box? Not sure what deal you got. I got mine just a little more then a year ago on a sale at $299 and that included Lifetime Service. It's that service cost which really can add up pretty fast. I also got the Tivo Stream and 2 Tivo Mini's. The Mini's work great. It's pretty much like having that Roamio in the room, but there's no Fan, no HDD, so it's 100% quite, great for the bedroom, and I have access to everything on the Roamio and everything it can do. The Interface is exacly the same, other then a few settings.

I ended up getting the Slingbox M2, to connect to one of my Tivo Mini's. I already had the right set of cables needed as I had my Slingox Pro connected in the past which was no longer supported and with Windows 10, the software no longer worked right with it. The Audio was out of sync and they were not going to fix it. This was before Tivo Stream was working on PC's. I didn't worry about once that happened, and then this streaming issue started up a few months ago. So I got the Slingbox M2. It was simple to connect up and it works, but getting around is SSLLLLOOOWWWW. You're doing everything with a virtual Tivo Remote on screen and it's not exactly snappy!!! The ad's are also annoying!!! There's really no one else in this market anymore.

If you're a antenna user, there's more options these Days. I was looking into the Tablo. They have a 2 and 4 tuner box. It doesn't plug into any TV. You plug power, antenna, and your Network into it, though I think Wifi will work also, though I wouldn't recommend doing that. You need to supply a external HDD for DRV/Recording programs, and you need a device like a ROKU or one of the other supported streaming Box, plugged into your HDTV to stream to that to watch on. A ROKU is a great streaming Box supporting everything and cheap. Since it streams everything, you can stream to your Android or iOS devices also without anything extra. Best of all the service Costs are far more reasonable then Tivo's current $599 price tag on a Bolt!!! It's $4.95 a month, $49.99 per year, or $149.99 for lifetime!!!
Official Tablo TV Site | Over The Air (OTA) DVR | Tablo

There's also Simple.TV. Service prices are the same. They only have a 2 tuner box I believe. Also have to supply your own external HDD and watch on a ROKU or something. They do similar things., but are also a little different.
Simple.TV - Welcome to Simple.TV

Then there's Channelmaster and their DVR+. They have a couple boxes. One has 16 gig's and requires a External HDD. and they have a version with a 1TB HDD built in for not all that much more money at $279 or $30 more in price. That is a current SALE PRICE!!! Then it jumps up to $349. There's also NO service charge!!! Once you pay for the hardware, that's it.
DVR+ | 1TB Storage Capacity | Channel Master

There's Pro's and Con's with all of them. They also support streaming with other services built in. You or anyone else may want to look into these other options and compare with TIVO. Check out the FAQ area. Also check out the forums and see how people like or don't like about that system. I'm happy for the most part with TIVO. The Tivo Stream not working after months is a little annoying. Lifetime service is crazy high. I would never pay $599. Yet I cut the cord, so I wouldn't pay their $12-15 a month service cost either. It's these prices that drive people away from TIVO. The great thing is being a cord cutter, there's now options other then TIVO if you want a DVR. If it wasn't for the Roamio OTA Box deal I got, I've would have gone with the TABLO. There's a lot to like about Tivo and they've been around for many, many years. I got my first Tivo in 1999 and even back then, Lifetime was $199.


----------



## GRIFFIN1 (Dec 26, 2016)

JBDragon said:


> ...


The Thanksgiving sale was a Roamio OTA 500GB with all in service for $199. I put a 3TB drive in it a after a couple of days.

I've been using Silicondust OTA tuners with Windows Media Center to watch and record TV on a home theater PC for years. It was simple and it worked great. Now that Microsoft dropped WMC from Windows 10, I've been looking for an alternative. Right now I'm using a PC with two televisions so I can do computer stuff and watch TV at the same time. I think I'm going to buy a third television just for the Tivo. I really like the way the Tivo unit operates and it's nice to not have to worry about making sure my computer is running during the times I want to record television shows.

Tablo looks like it would be a good option for me if the Tivo breaks. I had never heard of it, so thanks for the information.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

GRIFFIN1 said:


> The Thanksgiving sale was a Roamio OTA 500GB with all in service for $199. I put a 3TB drive in it a after a couple of days.
> 
> I've been using Silicondust OTA tuners with Windows Media Center to watch and record TV on a home theater PC for years. It was simple and it worked great. Now that Microsoft dropped WMC from Windows 10, I've been looking for an alternative. Right now I'm using a PC with two televisions so I can do computer stuff and watch TV at the same time. I think I'm going to buy a third television just for the Tivo. I really like the way the Tivo unit operates and it's nice to not have to worry about making sure my computer is running during the times I want to record television shows.
> 
> Tablo looks like it would be a good option for me if the Tivo breaks. I had never heard of it, so thanks for the information.


I tried a tablo and was not a fan. It takes too long to skip, it records in 2.0 audio only. It also crashed many times for me.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

GRIFFIN1 said:


> The Thanksgiving sale was a Roamio OTA 500GB with all in service for $199. I put a 3TB drive in it a after a couple of days.
> 
> I've been using Silicondust OTA tuners with Windows Media Center to watch and record TV on a home theater PC for years. It was simple and it worked great. Now that Microsoft dropped WMC from Windows 10, I've been looking for an alternative. Right now I'm using a PC with two televisions so I can do computer stuff and watch TV at the same time. I think I'm going to buy a third television just for the Tivo. I really like the way the Tivo unit operates and it's nice to not have to worry about making sure my computer is running during the times I want to record television shows.
> 
> Tablo looks like it would be a good option for me if the Tivo breaks. I had never heard of it, so thanks for the information.


I got my Tivo Roamio OTA in Oct 2015 for $299 with the Lifetime, or All-In as they now call it. it also was a 500 gig version, and I popped in a 3TB WD Green drive as soon as I had it out of the box before I even plugged the Tivo in for the first time. I've been using this TIVO ever since. Also before that I was using a couple of them Silicondust OTA duel tuners. Recording using Windows Media Center. Then I had a Xbox 360 in each room when would boot up directly into Media Center Extension mode. All controlled with Harmony 900 remotes. My PC was so tied up recording content almost non-stop. Trying to get time to do something as simple as a PC Reboot was a hassle. Of course I wanted to jump to Windows 10 which WMC is removed from, so I was looking at other options when the TIVO deal came around.

Without that deal I wouldn't have gone back with TIVO. It's the crazy high priced monthly service charge every month that add's up as gets you. I didn't cut the cord to then go pay Tivo $15 a month. So I went looking for other options. Like I said, there are Pro's and Con's with all of them. For example I see that Tablo only records Audio in 2.0? That's pretty lame when it's 5.1 surround. At least lame for my needs. For some people, all they have anyway is sterio so they're fine. Crashing all the time also isn't great, but then again my Tivo Stream hasn't been able to stream correctly for like 3 months now.

This is why I gave out 4 options. TIVO, Tablo, Simple.TV, and ChannelMaster DVR+. I also said to check out the FAQ and get into the forums are see what kinds of issues there may be. For example the 2.0 Audio of the Tablo. I didn't know that. That would go into my CON list. Buy a Tivo BOLT, and wanting to go ALL-IN is $599. That's just CRAZY and a CON for me. Tivo has been around a very long time. For me that's a Pro. Always do your own research no matter what you plan to buy. That goes for anything.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

So I see TIVO still has done NOTHING to fix the Tivo Stream issues!!! It's now late March, and Tivo Stream still doesn't play correctly on my Windows 10 PC like it used to. I've tried everything and that's including installing Windows 10 over again from scratch and still that did nothing. I don't get it because it used to work just fine months ago and then one day starting doing it's thing. That's picture freezing, while audio playing, etc, yet it still plays just fine on my iPad 3. I just don't get it. Tivo Support when I called knew of the problem, and yet it's still now fixed to this day. It's like they just don't care.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

So it's been months now and still my Tivo Stream is worthless on my Windows 10 PC. It seems like TIVO just doesn't give a crap. They've had more then enough time to fix this issue and yet nothing has changed.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JBDragon said:


> So it's been months now and still my Tivo Stream is worthless on my Windows 10 PC. It seems like TIVO just doesn't give a crap. They've had more then enough time to fix this issue and yet nothing has changed.


One possibility: you could initiate a dispute resolution process with TiVo, to try to get its attention/a resolution.

TiVo Corp. Legal Center (half-way down).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Probably doesn't get much attention because it doesn't affect everyone. As I've said in this thread before it seems to work fine for me on Windows 10 and mpeg2 recordings on Cox.


----------

